# Overcharge?



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

So I have a droid x running cyanogenmod on the gingerbread kernel and I plugged it in at like midnight last night with about 30%. I wake up at like 7 look at my phone its at 40% and I'm like wtf. I check battery calibration and I see this. What's going on with my phone?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Are you sure it was plugged in all the way. I've notice sometimes on my Droid X that when I plug it in, it switches back and forth from charging, to not charging. Over and over and dosent ever really charge it.


----------



## nodixe (Aug 27, 2011)

I read somewhere that the phone had to be turned off to get the most accurate battery read/charge because os isn't involved...?.... anyway how'd you get you're signal to display in db?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

nodixe said:


> I read somewhere that the phone had to be turned off to get the most accurate battery read/charge because os isn't involved...?.... anyway how'd you get you're signal to display in db?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


cyanogenmod settings-interface-status bar tweaks-alternate signal display


----------

